# A question about remarking IELTS?



## Deb214 (Mar 12, 2015)

Hi guys, it's my first time to post here but not sure whether it's the right place to ask for help.

I've recently applied for reassessing my IELTS result, and I've been desperately finding out any sign of the outcome earlier than 6 to 8 weeks claimed by the receptionist. 

I know it's better to leave the remark to the God, so just in case I booked another test yesterday and surprisingly, I found the online status for the test that is being remarked is "*processing payment*". By contrast, the status for other "normal" tests I've done is "paid, locked"(see attachment). So I was wondering that has anyone had the similar experience???


The original result is: L7.5 R7 W7.5 S6.5.
Finally I managed to score above 7 in writing, but speaking was short for 0.5... This is truly what LIFE is about!!!!
I'm pretty sure that this time I did way much better than the last time in terms of speaking, I decided to remark it as soon as I got the TRF. But it all depends on the luck when it comes to IELTS, finger crossed!:fingers crossed:. 
Anyway, I would update my outcome as long as I've got it in the future. Hope I can shed some light upon the mysterious IELTS remarking process.


----------



## ravinain (Aug 1, 2014)

Deb214 said:


> Hi guys, it's my first time to post here but not sure whether it's the right place to ask for help.
> 
> I've recently applied for reassessing my IELTS result, and I've been desperately finding out any sign of the outcome earlier than 6 to 8 weeks claimed by the receptionist.
> 
> ...


Today I got my ielts result and score is 
L-8.5
R-7.5
W-7
S-6.5

I think I should go for revaluation. Any suggestion?


----------



## Deb214 (Mar 12, 2015)

Yeah, definitely, coz you did really good in the other modules, so why not going for a reval?
Seems you will be more likely to have a positive result if you remark it.

But it ultimately relies on your self-confidence in your performance on the day; if you've done several IELTS before, then you can assess your speaking score according to previous results. In my case, I'm pretty sure that I did better and deserve a 7 in speaking based on the fact that I made many efforts in practicing speaking during the whole January and I was lucky enough to get the same part 2 topic that I've seen in my very first test so that I couldn't have been more familiar with it and did the speech nicely without any hesitation.

Last time, I scored 6.5 in speaking even with a stammering performance in Part 2, so it doesn't make any sense to me that I still got the same score for speaking. Plus my writing has increased from 6 to 7.5, which gave me more confidence in applying for EOR. 

I always believe that the quote "you reap what you sow" applies to IELTS as well, Just holding on, do not lose hope and you'll achieve the desired result in one day.


----------



## Deb214 (Mar 12, 2015)

ravinain said:


> Today I got my ielts result and score is
> L-8.5
> R-7.5
> W-7
> ...


Just no sure whether you will be informed by the system or not, in case I relied here again. I'm new here, sorry. 

Yeah, definitely, coz you did really good in the other modules, so why not going for a reval?
Seems you will be more likely to have a positive result if you remark it.

But it ultimately relies on your self-confidence in your performance on the day; if you've done several IELTS before, then you can assess your speaking score according to previous results. In my case, I'm pretty sure that I did better and deserve a 7 in speaking based on the fact that I made many efforts in practicing speaking during the whole January and I was lucky enough to get the same part 2 topic that I've seen in my very first test so that I couldn't have been more familiar with it and did the speech nicely without any hesitation.

Last time, I scored 6.5 in speaking even with a stammering performance in Part 2, so it doesn't make any sense to me that I still got the same score for speaking. Plus my writing has increased from 6 to 7.5, which gave me more confidence in applying for EOR. 

I always believe that the quote "you reap what you sow" applies to IELTS as well, Just holding on, do not lose hope and you'll achieve the desired result in one day.


----------



## mirenkaramta (Nov 12, 2014)

Hey I got my IELTS result,

R- 8.5
L- 6.5
W- 6
S- 5.5

I am having stammering problem when it comes to speaking. And I guess that would be the reason for getting 5.5 bands in speaking test. 

My concern is that, whether I should apply for a re-mark or I should again resit the IELTS test?

As the latest test date available for IELTS is May 30, 2015. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Deb214 (Mar 12, 2015)

mirenkaramta said:


> Hey I got my IELTS result,
> 
> R- 8.5
> L- 6.5
> ...


You're more than welcome. Have you ever done IELTS before? Or is this your first attempt?

I suppose that it really depends on how confident you are in your performance on that day. For me, I've sit three times before the one I mentioned above so that I can assess myself according to the previous attempts. I believe that I deserve more than the score I've got in speaking, so I went for a remark as soon as I got the TRF. 

Plus, it's just short for 0.5, what if I'm lucky! Because the only thing you may lose in remarking is the money, $176, if you're in Australia, and I feel it's worth having a go. 

So my suggestion is that, if you're confident and money isn't an issue, you'd better apply for remarking. I've been told that, which might be rumours, the chance of an increment from 5.5 to 6 is way much bigger than from 6.5 to 7. Anyway, you're the one who makes the final decision. 

Hope it helps. Plus, if you're not in a rush to get your desired scores, I think it's better to improve your speaking since you've realised the problem, and resit the exam in a couple of months time. 

It's been in the 4th week since I applied for remarking. Finger crossed!!!


----------



## gemfsd (Oct 18, 2014)

Good day!
I appeared in 21 Nov 2015 IELTS General module in Pakistan, and got the following result: LRWS 8.0,8.0, 7.5. 7.0.

After receiving the result, I decided to apply for EOR (Enquiry on Results), and did so on 7 Dec 2015. I paid a sum of PKR 12737 as EOR fee and the two modules were writing and speaking.

On 11 Dec, 2015, I received acknowledgement email from British Council, in which I was told that my application was forwarded to EOR team in the UK, and that outcome is expected in 3rd week of Feb 2016.

But on 2 Feb, I received an email from British Council informing that my IELTS score was changed as result of EOR. The senior examiner reassessed my writing and speaking and increased my speaking score from 7.0 to 8.0, but unfortunately, my writing score remained the same (7.5). My overall score changed to 8.0 which was previously 7.5.

I have been instructed by the British Council to send a refund form, which I have done today, and I will receive a full refund as per the rules.

Those of you, who are thinking of applying for EOR, should find this post helpful in making their final decision. Please feel free to ask me if anyone like to know more or have any questions. Thanks.


----------



## kat016 (Aug 12, 2015)

gemfsd said:


> Good day!
> I appeared in 21 Nov 2015 IELTS General module in Pakistan, and got the following result: LRWS 8.0,8.0, 7.5. 7.0.
> 
> After receiving the result, I decided to apply for EOR (Enquiry on Results), and did so on 7 Dec 2015. I paid a sum of PKR 12737 as EOR fee and the two modules were writing and speaking.
> ...


I'm kind of in the same position as you, but I got L8,R8,W7,S7.5 and I'm aiming for 8.. I've asked for a remark just because I've done PTE 4 times and IELTS 2 times and I just hope that this remark will give me the points that I need so fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:


----------



## gemfsd (Oct 18, 2014)

kat016 said:


> I'm kind of in the same position as you, but I got L8,R8,W7,S7.5 and I'm aiming for 8.. I've asked for a remark just because I've done PTE 4 times and IELTS 2 times and I just hope that this remark will give me the points that I need so fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:


Have you received any update? I wish you best of luck. Please let us know whether your score changed.


----------



## tycoon (Jun 10, 2016)

gemfsd said:


> Good day!
> I appeared in 21 Nov 2015 IELTS General module in Pakistan, and got the following result: LRWS 8.0,8.0, 7.5. 7.0.
> 
> After receiving the result, I decided to apply for EOR (Enquiry on Results), and did so on 7 Dec 2015. I paid a sum of PKR 12737 as EOR fee and the two modules were writing and speaking.
> ...



I have just gotten my result for IELTS from IDP Singapore and extremely depressing that I got the following result.
L : 7.5
R : 9
W : 6
S : 7.5

I am in dismay of whether I should go for EOR for Writing only. Btw, that was my very first IELTS attempt. I have not taken PTE A , too. I just would like to have 7 in writing.

Any kind soul advise me whether I should EOR?


----------

